# the Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift



## kimmy (Jun 17, 2006)

okay...am i crazy or did i see Vin Diesel in the previews/commercials for this movie?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 17, 2006)

Hmmmmm i dont think Vin Diesel is in it.

These are the main people starring in the movie
Lucas Black, Shad 'Bow Wow' Gregory Moss, Sung Kang, Brian Tee, Nathalie Kelley


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0463985/fullcredits

if you look at the bottom of the cast says he is


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0463985/fullcredits

if you look at the bottom of the cast says he is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahh i must have missed that.  Thanks for the correction
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... Weird how can anyone miss Vin D... hahaha "At this very moment my husband is at the movies watching this"


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 17, 2006)

lol its fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hah i love this 

Satoshi Tsumabuki.....Exceedingly Handsome Guy


----------



## kimmy (Jun 18, 2006)

hahahaha when i saw Vin Diesel i almost fell off my boyfriend's bed. i was like "WTF?! i didn't know Vin was in this one! is he, for real? or am i just wishing so hard for him to be in it that i'm seeing things?" i'm such a loser hahaha but damn i love that guy.


----------



## onzgurl (Jun 18, 2006)

I watched this on Friday.  He is a guest star in this movie for like 1 minute only... =(


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onzgurl* 
_I watched this on Friday.  He is a guest star in this movie for like 1 minute only... =(_

 
I knew it was going to be a cameo =(


ETA: How was it? While the first was cheesy, it was good, the second was REALLY cheesy but the violence made it watchable (lol), I'm wondering if this third one is just going to be ridiculous?


----------



## onzgurl (Jun 19, 2006)

This is by far the cheesiest !  Theres no storyline either.  Besides from the drifting scenes (which looks really neat) , it wasnt really worth watching.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 19, 2006)

i saw him in the promo trailer.. that's SO a dvd movie!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 19, 2006)

Ehhh i didnt see it, my husband went with a group of his friends to go see it.  There was a lot of mixed reviews from everyone.. some liked it and some didnt.  But that goes with any movie.  My husband loved the hell out of it (go figure he goes to Drift Comps so thats just a givin) 

ill wait until it comes out on DVD to watch it


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 21, 2006)

Im going to see it just for Vin.Im obsessed..and I cant help it..hes just too damn sexy.hence my username haha..


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 23, 2006)

Okay.... lol the hubby brought home a Bootleg dvd that his boss burned online of this movie..  And i must say i liked it.. and liked it alot.  makes me want to take the 240 out and drift it in the neighborhood lol i might burn the clutch out though, "dunno how to drive stick" lol   Yea and the cameo of Vin D is at the end of the movie


----------

